# Lost Paco on road from Westwater Takout



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Drove it yesterday. Quite certain I would have seen it if it was there - wasn't


----------



## Scott P (Nov 8, 2021)

jgrebe said:


> Drove it yesterday. Quite certain I would have seen it if it was there - wasn't


Thanks. It may be along I70 too I suppose . . .


----------



## Madahrens (5 mo ago)

Scott P said:


> Thanks. It may be along I70 too I suppose . . .


Found a double thick yellow Paco last October on I-70. I was telling the story recently and a friend had seen your post and shared it with me. I believe I may have your Paco!


----------



## Scott P (Nov 8, 2021)

Amazing! Thank you so much. Just sent you a message


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

This would be an incredible gear reunion! Please update us with the outcome. And kudos to you @Madahrens !


----------



## MisterBob (Oct 18, 2016)

hey I found your paco pad. It was behind a house in GJ...


----------



## Scott P (Nov 8, 2021)

MisterBob said:


> hey I found your paco pad. It was behind a house in GJ...


Haha - Thanks for grabbing it for me. And thanks to Madahrens!! My prodigal paco has finally returned


----------

